# Winter Hols - what are you doing?



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hi All 

Seeing the post on toll free roads in France, put me in mind of our winter hols. We are off to Portugal (mainly) for the winter leaving on November 7th. Aim to be back, all being well, towards the end of May. We got a good deal from P&O for the outward leg. Not booked the return yet! 

Love reading all the posts regarding peoples travels, especially Pusser! What is everyone else doing, where do you like to go? 

Regards 

Herman


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

Hmmmmmmm

Nobody going away for the winter then?

Herman


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

Hi Herman, this lot are a bit shy ... :lol: :lol: 

We are going to Southern Spain in October via the Atlantic coast of France and intend to go visit Madrid on the way down, after that, who knows, Morocco is high on the list for next March .. after that who knows but we won't be coming back :wink: look out for George on your travels ..


----------



## 89682 (Jun 4, 2005)

hi Scotjimlad 

looks like us Mac fanatics are the only ones brave enough to travel in the winter! 

Sounds like a fantastic trip.Enjoy and safe travels. 

regards 

Herman


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

Hi Herman

We are off to hire a motorhome in New Zealand in Feb next year. Not sure if this counts as a winter hol as it will be summer there :? :? :lol: :lol: 

Trevor


----------



## 96105 (Aug 23, 2005)

hi herman
where going searles hunstanton end of oct  might be getting cold better pack the jumper :lol: also looking around for xmas week to get away :wink: 

ray
_____________________________________________________
are we nearly there yet


----------



## Detourer (May 9, 2005)

ScotJimland said:


> Hi Herman, this lot are a bit shy ... :lol: :lol:
> 
> We are going to Southern Spain in October via the Atlantic coast of France and intend to go visit Madrid on the way down, after that, who knows, Morocco is high on the list for next March .. after that who knows but we won't be coming back :wink: look out for George on your travels ..


Strange....must be shy. Just up-dating paperwork, ferries etc and see that MHF members on Moroccan tours with others are..... next week [OK, bit early for real winter]......4 members, November 4 members, Jan 6 member, Feb 5 members etc etc.

They must be out and about enjoying the late British summer :roll:

Right, back to the flight booking sites.......quite fancy trying to get over to the UK for the MHF Rally.......... :wink:


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Well for us it's back to South Africa for 10 weeks.
Good weather, good food, very affordable (in fact probably cheaper than spending the same time on a campsite in Spain).
I know there will be many who would cringe at going there for a holiday but we like it.
During our trip there last year we met a group on German and Dutch motorhomers (rentals) who were touring all the game parks - imagine it - parked up under an acacia tree, glass of Cape red, watching the elephants at the waterhole and then back to the game lodge for a slap up meal to the sound of the cicadas - magic.


----------



## Hub (Sep 12, 2005)

> Well for us it's back to South Africa for 10 weeks.
> Good weather, good food, very affordable (in fact probably cheaper than spending the same time on a campsite in Spain).
> I know there will be many who would cringe at going there for a holiday but we like it.


Cringe..........? We've done it three times. Sometimes we'd pitch our tent and others we'd book into chalets etc. Cracking country.......... shame about the political situation. Our last trip out there (must be four years ago?) we were paying £6-50 for a kilo of finest fillet steak. Oh, and the fish...........cooked on the brai......... yummmmmy or what? 
Magic is about right. 

We'll be escaping to Spain/Morocco end of Sept and 'ALL BEING WELL' (famous last words........ 8O :roll: ) won't be back until just before Easter.


----------



## hymerbug (Jan 10, 2006)

hi, read with interest in sep. mmm on one couples trips to tenerife, cran canaria and lanzarote they have been there 5 times and mainly wild camped.now that would make a change from spain/ portugal over the winter months and proberly warmer has the weather in spain and portugal as been getting some what cooler in recent years
colin


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Winter*

Hi

In answer to your post - Northern Italy - Lago di Garda of course!

Jim - I expect a visit sometime next year! I will make sure I am at a RV friendly site.

Tenerife/Fuerteventura - I briefly looked at this but the shipping cost is out of this world! Plus three or four days at sea - fabulous for me but not so for my four legged friend.

We are however hoping to hit Malta at some point and it is much easier to access.

Rapide561


----------

